# Freezing after corning



## rfwoodvt (Feb 3, 2020)

I've got some corned venison just about done curing.  The method I used for curing is to dry-cure in a vac-bag in the fridge for the prescribed amount of time.

Now that they are done curing I'd like to freeze them for later.  Just trying to suss out how I'm gonna do it and would like your thoughts.

 I have several options below.  Just curious which one you think might be the better way to go and why.  Thanks in advance!


Leave it in the curing bag and freeze it.
Take it out of the curing bag, rinse it well, rebag it and freeze it.
Cook it, bag it and freeze it.
Some other method?

Again, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2020)

I like to cook it then, portion out, vac pack and freeze. With my oldest kid gone I'm the only one now that eats corned meat. So I pack accordingly. Easy to heat up in the vac pack bag. Just put the unopened (thawed or frozen) bag into simmering water or sous vide. Come out just like freshly cooked. Then can be used for sandwiches, hash, etc.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2020)

Cook, portion and freeze, X2. Ready to eat, quick to heat and no leftovers to fuss with...JJ


----------



## rfwoodvt (Feb 4, 2020)

So far, then the reason for cooking and bagging is the convenience of RTE?

Any reasons to not just freeze as is?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm not sure if there is any food safety issues with not cooking the cured meat prior to freezing. Maybe 

 daveomak
  has stumbled upon an article out there on it. 

I have always gone from cure to cook then freeze. I prefer to dry cure my corned beef, and I dry age it prior to smoking. So freezing prior to cooking wouldn't work to well. I'm afraid it would effect the texture that I achieve with the method that I use. 





__





						Half N Half Saint Patricks Day Corned Beef. Now with the final report!
					

My wife and I spent the weekend down at the Oregon Coast. We had a great time. Weather was crap but we had a few nice breaks and we had some excellent beach strolling.   One day we visited an Irish pub. We both had several half and half beers and lunch. Honestly can say I had one of the best...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2020)

rfwoodvt said:


> I've got some corned venison just about done curing.  The method I used for curing is to dry-cure in a vac-bag in the fridge for the prescribed amount of time.
> 
> Now that they are done curing I'd like to freeze them for later.  Just trying to suss out how I'm gonna do it and would like your thoughts.
> 
> ...





First, what do you mean by Corning ???   Is it just rock salt ???  Is it nitrite and salt ???   Morton's TQ ??
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Salt inhibits a quality freezing of meat...    Lowers the freezing point...   I think sugars do the same...
How much salt..  a percentage of meat weight would be nice...
Did you weigh or measure the ingredients... 

When you vac-packed for corning, did you use a lot of vacuum ???
I've used a vac bag and only suck the bag down so there's about a half pint of air left in the vac-bag...    REASON....   I don't think sucking the meat flat and compress it, allows for "room" for the cure/salt/sugar to move around and do a thorough job.....


----------



## rfwoodvt (Feb 4, 2020)

All good questions.  Salt and nitrite are weighed, 2% and 1/4%.  No sugar.  Complete vacuum as possible. Massaged and released juices distributed several every few days.

This is a method and recipe I've been using successfully for dozens of corned Venison roasts.

The salt and freezing, though may be a good concern. However that may allow additional curing? Not that it perhaps would need it, or should have it. 

Having said that, can it cure too long especially if the percentages of Salt and Nitrite were determined to limit the max of each?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2020)

Cook it and freeze whole, IF you will eat the whole thing in 3 to 5 days after defrosting, or freeze portions. You can freeze Raw after it is fully Cured, drained and rinsed. Below is an article thatgoes into more detail...JJ





__





						Prepare corned beef for flavor and safety
					






					extension.umn.edu


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2020)

Your recipe sounds good...    JJ has you covered on the freezing...


----------

